# Why is shipping so high?



## Deedles (Dec 30, 2015)

I want to order some AC so I went to BB. I added some orange mica since I was there.

2 oz. of products is $7.50 and the shipping to Texas is $8.50! I wonder if that's just their base minimum shipping because if I add the 16oz of avocado oil I want to try it's the same.


----------



## Seawolfe (Dec 31, 2015)

Yeah minimum shipping. If you have an Amazon prime account it's worth checking Amazon for small orders like that.


----------



## LoveOscar (Dec 31, 2015)

You might try local. I found some AC in a local spiritual supply shop that had 3 walls of jars of teas, herbs (flowers, leaves, and roots), seeds, spices, etc. I was there for some calendula. I was surprised to see AC there, but I took note of it, for when I'm ready to play with AC soaps. They were also an awesome (large, very large) supply of EO. I expected maybe 15 EO and got a wall of close to 140 oils. I'm going back for that coffee bean!!!! Anyways, point being, you'd be surprised at what you find when you're casually glancing around the place you heard about by word of mouth. :mrgreen:


----------



## Wildcraft_Garden (Dec 31, 2015)

I'm jealous of your shipping in the US. In Canada we have no small packet type option, if something is thicker than letter (ex. A 1" soap, or a 7/8" soap dish) the minimum is $10. It's ridiculous. My minimum from Brambleberry is about $50, so I haven't taken the plunge.


----------



## Arimara (Dec 31, 2015)

I pay more that $8.50 for BB shipping. $13 is the starter range for anything I get from suppliers.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Dec 31, 2015)

I'm on the east coast so my base is $13 from there. 

Brambleberry will work with you though! I once got 25 lbs of MP soap from them for only $10-12 shipping b/c I asked them to ship it through USPS. They will do that for any non FO purchases I believe. I don't know that they will ship first class but they'll at least ship priority. That small stuff would probably be $6 to ship.


----------



## lsg (Dec 31, 2015)

It pays to order several things to justify the minimum shipping cost.


----------



## dixiedragon (Dec 31, 2015)

What's AC?

BB is in Washington, maybe see if you can find somebody closer?


----------



## Misschief (Dec 31, 2015)

I found AC at my local health food store. It's in capsules but they're easy to take apart.


----------



## Deedles (Dec 31, 2015)

Seawolfe said:


> Yeah minimum shipping. If you have an Amazon prime account it's worth checking Amazon for small orders like that.



I didn't think of Amazon! Don't know why, I'm a Prime member and use it all the time. And I could have it really quick!


----------



## Deedles (Dec 31, 2015)

dixiedragon said:


> What's AC?
> 
> BB is in Washington, maybe see if you can find somebody closer?



Activated Charcoal


----------



## roseb (Dec 31, 2015)

I don't even order from BB anymore. Not only is the shipping too high, but delivery is really slow, because I'm across the country. The shipment costs for my oils and butters is what gets me, and I'm only able to get OO locally.


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 31, 2015)

This is the one I buy on Amazon  http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ZRSM5KI/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## dixiedragon (Dec 31, 2015)

You can get granules at a pet store or Walmart in the aquarium section. it's used for tank filters. Dissolve it in water first - those granules wont' dissolve in soap batter!


----------



## fionasfrightsoap (Jan 11, 2016)

galaxyMLP said:


> I'm on the east coast so my base is $13 from there.
> 
> Brambleberry will work with you though! I once got 25 lbs of MP soap from them for only $10-12 shipping b/c I asked them to ship it through USPS. They will do that for any non FO purchases I believe. I don't know that they will ship first class but they'll at least ship priority. That small stuff would probably be $6 to ship.



That's good to know, we are east coast too!


----------



## fionasfrightsoap (Jan 11, 2016)

cmzaha said:


> This is the one I buy on Amazon  http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ZRSM5KI/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20



Thanks for the link!


----------



## Susie (Jan 11, 2016)

This is the AC at Walmart.com:  http://www.walmart.com/ip/AquaTech-Carbon-Fish-Aquatic-Pets/10313138


----------



## TBandCW (Jan 13, 2016)

Yes, shipping costs can really add up!  I recently switched from WSP to BB for most of my supplies.  Since I'm on the west coast I get my orders pretty quick.


----------



## debra062013 (Mar 10, 2016)

Who do the folks on the East side of the country order from? I have found that Bulk Apothecary's shipping is just as high as BB.
Thanks


----------



## dixiedragon (Mar 10, 2016)

I really like Camden Grey. They are in Florida. There is also Tennessee Candle which I've heard good things about, but I haven't tried them. Unfortunately CG doesn't have charcoal. But I like their natural products - EOs, fixed oils, herbs.


----------



## debra062013 (Mar 11, 2016)

Thanks I will look at their site.



dixiedragon said:


> I really like Camden Grey. They are in Florida. There is also Tennessee Candle which I've heard good things about, but I haven't tried them. Unfortunately CG doesn't have charcoal. But I like their natural products - EOs, fixed oils, herbs.


----------



## TeresaT (Mar 11, 2016)

I have found AC (capsules) at Whole Foods and Publix.   They both carry Avocado oil, too.  I didn't think is was too expensive when I bought it.  Of course, I only bought a small (4 fl oz) sized bottle to experiment with.  I made a two pound batch and used the whole bottle.


----------



## DeeAnna (Mar 11, 2016)

Nature's Garden is in Ohio. I think their prices and shipping charges are fair and their customer service is very good. http://www.naturesgardencandles.com/



debra062013 said:


> Who do the folks on the East side of the country order from?...


----------



## Arimara (Mar 12, 2016)

I've ordered from Camden Grey and it came fairly fast. I've also ordered from http://www.soap-making-resource.com. the shipping is a little high but You can catch a good deal to make it worth it (I got free 2lbs of shea butter when I ordered). Both are fairly fast for me and I'm in the NE of the states.


----------



## Kamahido (Mar 12, 2016)

If I want to make only a small order I usually buy from Bulk Apothecary. Gets to me faster too.


----------



## Kamahido (Mar 12, 2016)

It is also worth pointing out that a lot of these sites charge a minimum shipping fee for a simple reason. Lets say just for arguments sake that you just wanted to order one item priced at $3.00. If they charged only nominal shipping fees it would not be cost effective for them to pay one of their employees to pack and ship one item. Such an order may even LOSE them money.


----------

